# The 12 Days of Christmas...EMS style



## princess (Nov 27, 2007)

An oldie, but a goodie!!


On the first day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me... One little ol' Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the second day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me... 2mg of Narcan for the out of work person who wants to end it all by taking her husband's pain pills and won't tell me what she took and is feeling suicidal, And Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the third day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me.... Three stacked shocks for the 88 year old man who instead of paying the neighbor kid 5 bucks to shovel his driveway, decided to do it himself and have the big one in the driveway, 2mg of Narcan for the psycho chick trying to off herself, And Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the fourth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me.... 4 in the morning I have to go to the nursing home because someone has had the flu for like 16 years and all of a sudden needs to go to the hospital NOW, Three stacked shocks for the full arrested popsicle, 2mg of Narcan for morphine eating Momma, And Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the fifth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me... Five minutes to eat! 4am shuttle call, Three stacked shocks, 2mg of Narcan, And Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the sixth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me.... Six run reports behind because the computer guy can't fix the system, Five Minutes to eat!!!!!!!!!! 4 am Shuttle, 3 zaps to the chest, Gonna have a stomach pumped, And Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the Seventh day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me... Seven car pile-up while everyone was trying to beat the light so they can get into Wal Mart the day after Thanksgiving thinking there is only 4 dancing Elmo Dolls, Six reports behind, Five minutes to eat! 4am is way to early, 3 stacked shocks, 2 of Narcan pushed, And Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the eighth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me... Eight flights of steps to walk up to get the 400 pound person who is having shortness of breath since LAST Christmas and can't walk...oh, and of course, the elevator doesn't work, 7 cars a crunching, Six reports a writing, Five minutes to eat! 4 AM shuttle, CPR in progress, 2mg of Narcan, And Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the ninth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me... Nine blankets needed to cover up grandpa because he is freezing and we aren't even out of the house yet but thinks he will get pneumonia and die for all of the 10 seconds we are outside, Eight flights of stairs, Should have stayed home and bought it off of Ebay, Six reports I'm writing, Five minutes to eat! What the Hell time is it, Should have paid the kid, 2mg of Narcan, And Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the tenth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me... Ten minutes till I can get a bed in the ER because the nurses are busy figuring out who is going to lunch next, Nine blankets needed, Hope fire department is coming, 7 cars a crunching, Six reports I need to write, Five minutes to eat! Can't you wait till morning, Stick a fork in him, he's done, Man I hope she shuts up,. And Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the eleventh day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me.... Eleven times I tried to get the heat to work in the back of the truck and maintenance won't take the truck in, Tten minutes waiting, Nine blankets needed, Eight flights of steps to climb, Hope you have Progressive, Give me a new ink pen, Five minutes to eat! 4am is early, 3 leads all show he's dead, 2mg won't touch her, And Grandma who fell and hurt her knee. 

On the twelfth day of Christmas, my dispatcher gave to me... A 12 Gauge IV needle that I put into the drunk 19 year old who tried to swing at me, It's really freezing, Hope you choke on your sandwich, 9 blankets for grandpa, How did you get up here in the first place, Man your husband is gonna be pissed, Six reports STILL down, Five minutes to eat! Better than taking them back, Hope I recorded the code, Man, just pass out already, And Grandma who fell and hit her knee. 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Nov 28, 2007)

Love it Princess!!  Now all of the camels have to say OH VEY!!^_^^_^


----------



## paramediclori (Dec 1, 2007)

VERY FUNNY!  This sounds like a typical night where I work.


----------



## worknplay (Dec 2, 2007)

ooh that was amazing hahah


----------



## RogueFirefighter (Dec 3, 2007)

i love it!!!!!!


----------



## Guardian (Dec 3, 2007)

roguefirefighter = cool name


----------



## traumaangel26 (Dec 10, 2007)

That was good.  I enjoyed it alot.


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 25, 2007)

So true. And very funny


----------

